# Clyde is a contest finalist- THANKS to all who voted - see pg. 2



## targetsmom (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is OK here, but it IS a photo contest, only this time a valuable prize is involved. But I think all the other entries are big horses and of course Clyde is a mini, so think of it as a vote for minis. You can vote up to 5 times a day by clicking in the thumbs-up icon next to my name (Mary Adams) and Clyde's photo toward the bottom of this page. He is one of 31 finalists!

http://olympics.equi...type=stretching

Here is the original photo (cropped one entered), taken when he was a day old:







THANKS!!! Think of it as donation to Chances, because I send them a donation every month....


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 17, 2012)

Just wanted to add that if we win I will be donating half the grain to Angel Horses, a non-profit retirement home for former therapy horses and the rest will be used for our 4-H project minis. So all going for a good cause. And think how cool it would be a for a MINI to win a Dressage Today contest!! We do see a future in dressage for Clyde as a CDE VSE.

Thanks for all your votes!


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2012)

I voted for little Clyde


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Jill! For those of you who work at your computer, like I do, you can keep the page open in the background and refresh every so often and vote again! Up to 5 times a day and until Aug 29.

I think I would vote for him even if I didn't enter the photo, because he is cute and the only mini! BTW, the mare is a CC Call Me Sirs daughter that I bought from Parmela: Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow. Re-bred for next year.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 17, 2012)

He got my vote !!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Aug 18, 2012)

Voted for Clyde!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 20, 2012)

Voted


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! Your votes really help, so please don't stop now. There was a major shake-up in the "most popular" page today, but Clyde is still first. There was another e-mail from the sponsor yesterday, sounding like the contest just started, so maybe some people just got into the voting.

Just think how cool it would be if a mini wins a Dressage Today contest!!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 26, 2012)

For all of you who voted for Clyde, I really appreciate it, but I am conceding defeat as we are now in third place, falling there from second earlier this evening. I can no longer find the rules for the contest, nor the list of prizes, and am starting to wonder about how it is being run. So I won't ask anyone to waste any more time voting, but I still think Clyde shows the best stretch in the contest!


----------



## cassie (Aug 29, 2012)

well I voted for him again today Mary




I know it is the 29Th here now, and will be for you guys soon... but hoping they except my vote still,.... he should definitely win!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks again to all who voted because Clyde is now one of the three FINALISTS in his division. New link:

http://olympics.equisearch.com/?utm_source=Internal-Promotions&utm_medium=Eblast-phase2&utm_campaign=medals12

Of course, it still doesn't say what the rules or prizes are, or how the winners will be picked........But very pleased to have a mini represented among the finalists!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I tried the new link and it won't let me vote.Oh and by the way I just saw that you are located in Suffield, CT. That is my husbands hometown and we visit family there at least twice a year. Maybe next time I will pass your place.


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes you can no longer vote, but the votes you all made were what got him here! Wish I knew how the winners were being selected - and when.

Lil Timber Buck - be sure to let me know when you will be in Suffield - we would love to meet you and show you our minis.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you check the rules page it says that "Editors, celebrity panelists, and/or sponsor representatives will select the grand-prize winner."

And "The grand-prize winner's name will be available at www.HorseandRider.com/YHYL after November 14, 2012"





SO I guess you have a bit of a wait left to find out the winner!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 4, 2012)

I think that is a different contest, but I am not positive. Because this was a Dressage Today (not Horse & Rider) contest and there should be 3 winners because there are 3 divisions, rather than one grand prize winner. But who knows???


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got this e-mail about the contest:

"Congratulations on being a finalist in our Medals For the Rest Of Us contest with Equisearch. You have entered either the World Class Mucking category or the Heavyweight Stretching Category. These categories are currently being judged and we will be sending out the Gold, Silver and Bronze affidavits to the winners in the next week."

Will keep everyone posted.


----------

